# Odd job interview



## suzanne (Nov 6, 2010)

I got laid off awhile back along with maybe a fourth of the local so I decided to go on a job interview.  Maybe they do them different now.  I haven't been on one in a long time.  Maybe they are all like this.  

 First they want me to take a test.  It was easy.  It was maybe 20 questions about electricity.

 Then I get interviewed by 2 floor supervisors.  Let me first say that they both appeared young and healthy.  Guy number one explains that guy number 2 has lost his voice so he will write down the questions and then guy number 2 will ask them.  I looked around the tiny office and began to feel squeamish thinking that now I was going to catch the plague and be laid up in bed, and there's no way I have time for that.  I asked, is he sick, weighing my options. The door was beginning to hold a weird attraction  for me. But no,  he's not sick.    So then I tried to mentally regroup, thinking to myself, OK, if you're not sick, maybe a disgruntled employee has put a curse on you. 

 I asked them if they didn't want to check my test before they interviewed me so they could be sure they were not wasting their time but they said the score didn't matter because they couldn't  pass it.  They did not appear to be kidding.

 It was a long interview because number 2 had to write down the questions that number 1 asked.  T hey wanted to know would I work 2nd shift?  Would I work Saturday?   Would I work Sunday?  How about 60 hours a week?  Would I agree to be on call at all times?  What I thought my weaknesses were?  Did I mind working with other people?  Did it bother me that I wouldn't be working with other people.  Did stress bother me?  And so on.  When can I start?  But the problem is they had obviously been interviewing a steady stream of people non-stop for at least 2 days and they only have 3 openings.  Plus they made it clear that it was just the first interview in a series of them.  Did I mention that it's an assembly job?  Half way through the interview I noticed that Guy Number 2 has suddenly regained his voice and is trying to talk to number 1 privately by holding his hand in front of the side of his face.  It seemed prudent to keep my observations to myself, which is something I never typically do.

 So, has anyone gone on interviews lately?  It would like to know some of the things you can expect.


----------



## Wangan (Nov 6, 2010)

My wife recently traveled 50 miles to a place after getting an interview and went through two interviews before they told her it was a clerks job,which she specifically said beforehand she did not want to apply for.100 mile trip for nothing.Obviously the right hand doesnt even know the left hand exists sometimes.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been looking for a full or PT job for close to a year. I was even shot down by Kmart, because I guess I didn't meet the morality requirements.  
 Within 20 min a got a rejection from their computer. I was asked a bunch of Q's as to who to report to whom about in store theft. I had no idea how to answer. My guess is I sounded to American or honest during the process. I should have just said I'll rat out straight to corporate.
 I've been self employed for so long and can't fill in so many gaps that I'm nearly unemployable in this economy. My old contacts have no money to do anything.
 I've put in so many applications but this economy stinks. 
 Keep trying. I think if you remember Ohm's law (your electrically inclined) and passed that test fine, good but the competition is fierce. 
 I remember a time when college grads were working at Micky D's. This is similar.
 Sorry, I'm babbling and frustrated myself.


----------



## Wangan (Nov 6, 2010)

Good luck to you Eric.You have every right to be frustrated.I hope you find something soon.It used to be all you had to do was want to work and you had a job.Aside from all the finger pointing,this crap has been building up for quite some time and now it has caught up to us.Hiding money and jobs overseas is just a drop in an ocean of fails.So sad. I guess I just dont get it.How do you make money from people that havent got any to spend?Soon the rich will start to feel it and then you will hear some squawking!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 6, 2010)

Suze, that story was amusing! Pity, though, it seems the brain rot has really set in everywhere.. it's such a rare treat to find anybody who seems half-way competent any more. 
 I'm in Eric's shoes as far as being employable.. I haven't gotten a W-2 since 1993. If my referral network runs dry, I'm gonna be selling carnations at a freeway off-ramp. [&o]
 I wish both of you good luck.. in fact, I took out my lucky charm and gave it a good rubbin' for the two of ya!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 6, 2010)

[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for your kind and hopefully leading to optimistic thoughts Tim. 
 It's tough on suzanne, myself and millions of others.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2010)

Charlie, what ramp? I'll meet you. You can have 70%. I live meagerly.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been  out of work almost a year and a half[&o]------on unemployment ------last month they gave me a job referral to the S.P.C.A. they were looking for a kennel manager to over see 5 other people.  I took my resume and went to talk------they asked the usual questions and said they were very interested in hiring me. They asked if i had any questions----i asked when can i start?-----Well she says ------you can start anytime--BUT!!!------you have to work a week without pay!!!-----this is to see if we like you and your happy with this type of work. I wanted to ask her if she was on mind altering drugs but decided to keep quiet.  I told her i was sent on a referral and if i took the job and gave you a week free and you decided against me---i would be crap out of luck all around[&o]------I went back to my worker and shared what had happened----he said 3 other people had said the same thing and he wanted to confirm it.  I almost went off on him[]------he said i will be in touch and thanks for stopping in. True story.     America at its Best.[:-]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2010)

Fred, I had an offer like that before and accepted. I didn't get the job but they would have paid the week I worked "free" once I started.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 6, 2010)

I went on an interview 2 days ago for Desktop Support position (IT).  It seemed to go real good.  Got a call yesterday about the position, but they hadn't made a decision yet, but there was another position in the company that I would be suited for if they didn't select me for this one and if it was ok if they sent my resume down to that office.  Of course I said sure, that would be great.  But...did they do that because they didn't think I would make the final cut, or felt that the other position would suit me more than the one I was applying for... I don't know.  It wasn't the phone call I was hoping to get.  I will know early next week what my fate will be.  Been out of work  for 22 months now.  School filled a good part of that void, but I'm out of school now...I need a job.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2010)

Suzanne,...and everyone else.....I've been through some bizzare and confusing job interviews recently as well....without getting too involved,....Okay,....questions on app. Do you have a clean license? YES  Have you been convicted of any crimes NO Do you have good credit? YES!....three diff. people reiterated these questions over and over to me with insinuations like, "Were going to check all this out"....and other threat sounding challenges,...LoL...I'm like "go for it"...Holy nazi interrogation!,...that was just a bit of it,...after I found out an old friend worked there....asked him to put a word in for me....He says,...you sure you want to work for this outfit????blah, blah, blah,....So,....why is it they want EVERY kernel of info from us, but then disclose very little of their company reality?...They should have to fill out an application for me to go over as well>>>[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2010)

> It wasn't the phone call I was hoping to get.


 Of all the jobs I applied to and follow up calls I made, I've had one call back saying the job was taken. I'm talking about 30 years worth! The first 10+ years there WAS a courtesy call.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2010)

> Do you have good credit?


 Joe, I forgot about this one. What's the answer? No, I'm losing my home and myself and family are going to be homeless soon, that's why I need the job! 
 Sorry, that's not my concern is the answer?
 What's that about?


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 6, 2010)

I always thought that too.  But I guess it's to see if your responsible financially.   Well, it's difficult to keep a good rating when your unemployed for over a year.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Eric,...HeckifIknow!,...(LoL) I'm 52 and I sometimes feel like the world's moved on without me...(Either that, or I slept through the night that the aliens came and substituted their lookalikes for all the humans...[]) Most of my jobs in the past, well, I filled out the application after I had the job, as a formality... These interviewers seemed slightly clueless, harried, and distracted,...and, just not sure....(Hell, I'd give me a job if I applied!) I'm hard working and honest. [] Oh well,...on to the next one.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for replies.  Now I don't know wether to feel better or worse.  But on the whole I feel better.  Thanks for the shot of good luck Charlie.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 10, 2010)

That place called me up for a second interview.  This time I have to talk to the vice-president of manufacturing.  Did I mention this is an assembly job?  I am expecting it to be strange because of the first interview.   But in what way, I would like to know.  These people must have too much time on their hands.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 11, 2010)

Must be working in a clean room building top secret military stuff for the hoops you gotta jump through.
 Regular assembly jobs used to be you walk in and they ask if your willing to work doing the same thing all day with very little pay and no "job well done" etc....You're hired!
 Well, non union anyway.


----------



## glass man (Nov 11, 2010)

MY BROTHER IN LAW WHO HAS A MASTER'S DEGREE IS SOCIAL WORK GOT A PART TIME JOB AT A DELI THAT 125 PEOPLE HAD APPLIED FOR....MAY THE LORD HELP US ALL AS THE RICH HELP THEMSELVES...


----------



## suzanne (Nov 12, 2010)

Cow!  You are just 2 funny.  Glassman that is a shame.  Same thing ha ppening here all over the place.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 12, 2010)

Good luck, Suzanne.
 I got word that I didn't get the job where I had my interview (no surprise, but it still hurts).  But they have a different position down in Brunswick they put my name in the hat for, so I have an interview for that position today at 1.  I have no idea what to expect for this one, but my confidence is low.  I have had a real bad week when it comes to money.  Very bad, and it got worse today.  I want to run out the door screaming....and then keep running.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't get the job either.  I went to get the physical and the doctor (a female) eliminated me.  It was like this.  She asked if I had ever broken bones.  I say 2 years ago I slipped on some slop on the floor in a factory, fell on a pipe sticking up out of the floor, and broke a rib.  She says, "so you fall down a lot" and makes a little notation on her notepad.  I'm like, "no I don't fall down a lot!" but she's on to the next thing.  She wants to know how and why I broke my leg when I was a kid and I have to go out and walk up and down the hall to prove that I don't walk funny. 

  I was prescribed a low dose of adderall long ago  because I was driving 3 hours a day to work and falling asleep on the interstate all the time going 70 mph (I'm out of the Cedar Rapids local and it's a 1.5 hour drive one way, and I drove it for years) and she seized on this.  She said I must have ADD and she couldn't  pass me on the physical in good conscience.  She said my mental issues might cause me to make a mistake at work.  I pointed out that 2 or 3 times a week I'll fix a car and if I was making mistakes people would be dying in car accidents but she chose to ignore this.  I was depressed driving home.  I would have started Monday had I passed.  Actually I am in fantastic shape and I always feel, as Tony the Tiger said, GREAT!  

 I prayed for you Poison-us to get the job.  I know exactly how you feel.  If You get hired and they give you a physical, make sure to lie your ass off.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 13, 2010)

So you fill out this page that asks all these medical history questions.  They want to know if you've ever had an injury.  You should say no.  They will make a very big deal about it if you admit it.  Do you have any aches and pains?  Correct answer: no.  Do you take any prescription drugs?  No.  In my case I was only taking one prescription and got eliminated.  Do you have family history of any ailment in the universe that might eventually cause death.  NO. If other people can learn from my mistake of being truthful it's all good.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow, that person giving the physical was a real beotch!  That would have been a great lawsuit if you had a hidden mic or camera.  Actaully, if that false information is actually written down the way she put it, you still may have a case.  may wanna consider that.  Was blatant discrimination.

 I can honestly say no to all those questions, fortunately.  I do have, and it's obvious, a weight problem.  But that is due to the fact that we are so poor, we cant buy "healthy" foods much.  Fresh produce doesn't keep and usually is never on sale. and I might overeat a little too, but i"m going to ignore that fact. [8D]

 As for my interview.  I may have the job.  I will know more if I get a call from the recruiter next week.  I do have a side job coming up next week.  A medical facility is having an upgrade (it's being called a frefresh project, but it's an upgrade). Got all new equipment coming in.  have 30-40 pieces of new equipment to configure and install.  From what I hear, they are experiencing some issues with tokens and encryption.  Hopefully I will be able to take care of the issues without relying on the helpdesk much.  It's just a 3 day install.  If it goes well, I may do the Waycross install as well.  We shall see.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 14, 2010)

I am sure the notes would somehow get lost if I sued them.  I don't want to work there anymore anyway.  The place gives me bad vibes.


----------



## rockbot (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope things work out for you all. What kind of job requires that level of interview? Sounds like you are applying for the Secret Service!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 15, 2010)

No, actually them make packaging machinery.  You know the packages that chub hamburger and sausage come in?  And they make this other machine that makes yogurt cups.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 15, 2010)

> You know the packages that chub hamburger and sausage come in?  And they make this other machine that makes yogurt cups.


 Yup, top secret stuff alright. Those government clearances can be a bear!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> I always thought that too.  But I guess it's to see if your responsible financially.   Well, it's difficult to keep a good rating when your unemployed for over a year.


 
 That's ******* ridiculous.  Some people are extrememely responsible, but for reasons beyond their control, have no credit to speak of anymore, like myself!  I'm coming out of the credit closet.  As someone whose policy was rescinded after a car accident, I am financially ruined.  Does that make me irresponsible?!!!  I get so mad at these stupid things sometimes.  

 Luckily, none of my jobs have asked such assanine questions and have been respectful to me.  I did go on a three hour interview once.  It was a job I was told I was "overqualified" for.  I wanted the job, though.  Well, at first I did.  The first test started out with questions about math (oh no!), filing, other basic stuff.  I am not, and never have been on top of my game in Algebra.  What does that have to do with being a receptionist for a plastic surgeon??  "Bet you felt stupid when you didn't get that answer!", said the interview lady while reviewing my first test.  Okay, just keep going, Laur.  "Now, you will have to pay for your own parking, usually won't have time for lunch and will likely have to stay late after work every day.  Are you okay with that?"  "Yes," I replied.  "Here is a handbook will all of our rules."  The doctor was pretty nice, and I can't remember why he was with an HMO, since most patients are self-pay.  I declined the job after thinking it over and got something I liked much better.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> Wow, that person giving the physical was a real beotch!  That would have been a great lawsuit if you had a hidden mic or camera.  Actaully, if that false information is actually written down the way she put it, you still may have a case.  may wanna consider that.  Was blatant discrimination.
> 
> I can honestly say no to all those questions, fortunately.  I do have, and it's obvious, a weight problem.  But that is due to the fact that we are so poor, we cant buy "healthy" foods much.  Fresh produce doesn't keep and usually is never on sale. and I might overeat a little too, but i"m going to ignore that fact. [8D]


 
 In total agreement with both.  That doctor had a major attitude problem.  I hope you report it or something, Suzanne.  Poison_Us, yes it is a lot more expensive to buy healthy foods.  It's tough.  Sometimes, you just crave fruits and vegetables.  At least in the summer, I can grow my own.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds scary! I haven't been on an interview for 19 years. Knock on wood


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 15, 2010)

It's kind of galling, and invasive...some of the techniques and attitudes used by "H R" people...to obtain info on job applicants. When's the last time you heard someone say "It's a free country, isn't it"? [>:]  Sadly, things have morphed quite abit in the seemingly brief time since I was a kid...and prioritys have became skewed.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 29, 2010)

Just curious, has anything panned out yet? I got a few yard rakeings, gutter cleans  etc. but nothing steady. Hope your doing better.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 16, 2010)

It's good that you are finding some side jobs.  I don't know whats up with Joe finding anything but I have an interview tomorrow.  Company XYZ is moving to China and they need tradesmen to disconnect all their machinery so they can leave.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 16, 2010)

Another company moving overseas....pathetic.  I know, they keep saying "it's a global economy now, so we do what we have to, to survive".  I heard that from my last job.  Soon, we won't make anything anymore...we will be a country of consumers. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2010)

> we will be a country of consumers.


 I what will we buy it with I wonder?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2010)

Never mind, I figured it out.
 "We sold our souls to the company store"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 16, 2010)

Sixteen Tons.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can use our unemployment checks.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah,until the ultra rich decide they need another TAX CUT![] I hate to say it,but way back in my mind this evil little black sleazy thought keeps telling me,"Go to the Billionaires door and slip on the walkway".[8|][] Then I`ll be the boy named Sue.[:'(][:-][&o]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> It's good that you are finding some side jobs.Â  I don't know whats up with Joe finding anything but I have an interview tomorrow.Â  Company XYZ is moving to China and they need tradesmen to disconnect all their machinery so they can leave.


 


 Side jobs...anything to fill in the gaps,...I like to think myself a survivor,....done okay so far, plan to keep doing okay whatever it takes...[] No concrete "regular" jobs have materialized, but somethin' will.


----------

